# Electrofulguration?



## Onelm (Feb 9, 2011)

HI all, need a little help here. The doctor performed a Marsupialization of the bartholing gland code 56440, but he also did an elctrofulguration of the introitus of the vulva and of the perianal. What would be the CPT for that?


----------



## preserene (Feb 9, 2011)

Was it perineal or perianal?

If PERIANAL, then you would have to report 46910(Simple),or 469249(extensive)

and 56501 (if simple) and 56515 if extensive - for vulval,
along with marsupialization Code 56440.
Addundum Multiple procedure modifier would be needed for the above.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## Onelm (Feb 10, 2011)

thank you very much, and sorry for the typing mistake....i just wrote it as it was on the operarive report and not bother to correct it....Thanks a million, excellent help


----------

